# Communist Party hand tightens around Hong Kong.



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Some news from a place usually forgotten about 

Qiao Xiaoyang, an emissary from the CCP, decided to go on a trip through Hong Kong to "popularize" the Chinese constitution.

Xi Jinping has tightened his grip on Hong Kong over the past 6 months and this is just the latest in his attempt to crush Hong Kong opposition.

One of the major things Qiao said over the weekend was: 



> If one allows the call of independence to exist and take root, it will eventually endanger [China]. So on this subject, we just cannot behave like an open-minded gentleman.




What do you guys think about China's policies in Hong Kong? Personally, I believe that the changes that China is implementing shouldn't have started happening until 2049, when the transfer of power is complete.

NOTE: if you want to know more about how the Chinese Government works, there is a great interactive graphic on the page


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 22, 2018)

Crushing opposition sounds a bit..ahh...worrisome. Makes me really worry about Taiwan and that whole ball of wax.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 22, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Crushing opposition sounds a bit..ahh...worrisome. Makes me really worry about Taiwan and that whole ball of wax.



The Chinese navy is slowly claiming more and more territory in the South China Sea  So we can assume they are moving towards war in the next 5-10 years


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2018)

Properly happening then is it.

Fairly decent overview for those not aware


----------



## x65943 (Apr 25, 2018)

I think it was a tremendous mistake to hand sovereignty over to China. The UK government really screwed up there.

Here we had a bastion of freedom and hope in a sea of oppression - and that will all be lost. The Chinese corruption has been creeping into Hong Kong, and that microstate we once knew seems to be wholly lost or at least in dire jeopardy.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I think it was a tremendous mistake to hand sovereignty over to China. The UK government really screwed up there.
> 
> Here we had a bastion of freedom and hope in a sea of oppression - and that will all be lost. The Chinese corruption has been creeping into Hong Kong, and that microstate we once knew seems to be wholly lost or at least in dire jeopardy.



There was a lot of ill will towards colonialism in the 70s-90s, Hong Kong didn't want to be handed over. In fact, they begged not to be, but the UN said no more colonies, and Britain and Portugal complied.


----------

